# FNRttC dates for 2010



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

26 February Brighton via Gatwick​26 March Brighton via Horley Scout Hut – in association with Martlets Hospice
30 April Southend via Junction 31
28 May Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester
18 June York to Cleethorpes via the Humber Bridge
25 June Bognor Regis via Cabin Café, Faygate
15 July (Thursday) Newhaven and Dieppe via Gatwick
23 July ‘Genteel Ride’ to Brighton via Gatwick
27 August Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester
17 September ‘SuperSpeedy Ride’ to Walton-on-the-Naze
24 September Brighton via Horley Scout Hut 
22 October Southend via Junction 31
19 November Brighton via Gatwick ​


----------



## clivedb (17 Aug 2009)

Wow!!! Thanks, Simon. I need a lot of dates in next year's diary!


----------



## StuAff (17 Aug 2009)

Indeed...thirteen rides! Duly noted. Newhaven & Dieppe? Sounds interesting. Definitely keen on doing the York one....


----------



## MacB (17 Aug 2009)

Diary filled in, ta Simon


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Aug 2009)

Dieppe huh?? Sounds like "add a bit of mouseketeer and Garminator" action and were end up in Paris and getting Le Shuttle home.... :-)


----------



## clivedb (17 Aug 2009)

StuAff said:


> Newhaven & Dieppe? Sounds interesting.



Simon cycles on water...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Dieppe huh?? Sounds like "add a bit of mouseketeer and Garminator" action and were end up in Paris and getting Le Shuttle home.... :-)



Yes Davy - a quick tranche of Camembert with some Roscoff 'pinkies' will mean you can have your very own "Cheese and Onion Dieppe"


----------



## mike e (17 Aug 2009)

Can I be the first person to sign up for all 13 rides, I have already booked my season pass to London for 2010.

"Oop north" ride in the calendar, get down to your LBS and stock up on winter attire in readiness (yes it may be June but that means sod all up here)


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2009)

I'll be the second then... It's the other three or so Friday nights per month that are looking a bit dull...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

ah-ah. The rools is you get to sign up for rides in the month preceding. 

Thanks to mike e, by the way, for sorting the half way stop. Apparently it's in the middle of the Humber. Bring your own bungee.

Thursday night to Newhaven gets us to Dieppe on the Friday afternoon, and, for me, at least, a tour of the magnificent market on Saturday morning.


----------



## mike e (17 Aug 2009)

Have you done the Newhaven - Dieppe ride before, I know it was mentioned last year or was it the year before?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Have you done the Newhaven - Dieppe ride before, I know it was mentioned last year or was it the year before?


it was mentioned. Interest was measurable only in minus numbers. That's why it's sort of an add-on ride. It may be that I'll be on my own, but, even if I am I'll still enjoy it.

Our DA organises something called the 'Dieppe Raid' but the number of regular riders who served in the forces at the time is dropping year by year. Why, some of our younger members weren't even born in 1942!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Aug 2009)

Aha, I thought you might be scouting out a fnrttc when you came up to Walton-on-the-Naze. I presume you're not doing the foot ferry, though, as I don't suppose it runs that early in the morning - and may not cope with 100 riders!


----------



## iLB (17 Aug 2009)

*considers the dieppe ride as a spring board for a summer tour...*


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> *considers the dieppe ride as a spring board for a summer tour...*



You'll be swotting. Or working at Radio Shack...summer job like.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Aha, I thought you might be scouting out a fnrttc when you came up to Walton-on-the-Naze. I presume you're not doing the foot ferry, though, as I don't suppose it runs that early in the morning - and may not cope with 100 riders!


I wasn't, but as we went along the idea took hold. I'm working on the foot ferry, but I don't think there'll be 100 on that ride. Superspeedy non-stop may be a little tough for the youngsters...............


----------



## Danny (17 Aug 2009)

Cleethorpes?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

Danny said:


> Cleethorpes?


indeed. A very fine seaside town. With a railway station.


----------



## mistral (17 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> indeed. A very fine seaside town. With a railway station.



It certainly is. It takes me back to around 1976, when I was an innocent (and no doubt spotty) youth. It’s weird to reflect that even then I would travel through the night with many other like minded individuals to various exotic locations. We would arrive at such shrines as Keighley, Wigan and Cleethorpes in search of rare Northern Soul and spend the night lost in dance  … pause for nostalgic thoughts

What a cracking adventure the York ride will be, Mike E was selling it to us big time at the weekend, I’m in.

Curious? - 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEejEQx1fAE


----------



## longers (17 Aug 2009)

I'd like to get down for one of the London - Somewhere rides next year and am interested in going to Cleethorpes too.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2009)

AdrianC speed. That should finish off the young 'uns.


----------



## hatler (17 Aug 2009)

Wahey !! Early dates in the diary for next year. I'll make sure these get fed in to the hatler 'family event date calculator' with the aim of making as many as possible.


----------



## mike e (18 Aug 2009)

Based on the factual reporting by Mr Bognor newspaperman, 32nd FNRttC, 4 more this year and 13 planned for 2010. That gives a tally of 49, I propose a 50th special Christmas / New Year time next year!!

Somewhere befitting the marking of this historic landmark of rides, London to Hull ain't that far don't you know


----------



## Arch (18 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> 18 June York to Cleethorpes via the Humber Bridge



Excellent timing, the day after my birthday. Count me in, subject to the usual caveats about having no idea what I'll be doing then....


----------



## Aperitif (18 Aug 2009)

About 330kms - do-able. The boys might need a break for a couple of hours before riding back though...


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Based on the factual reporting by Mr Bognor newspaperman, 32nd FNRttC, 4 more this year and 13 planned for 2010. That gives a tally of *49*, I propose a 50th special Christmas / New Year time next year!!
> 
> Somewhere befitting the marking of this historic landmark of rides, London to Hull ain't that far don't you know


It's about time I took one off. At the moment we only have two registered rides leaders - User10571 and myself. If any of you CTC members out there want to go on the Cheam and Morden list of Rides Leaders then please *pm* me.


----------



## mike e (18 Aug 2009)

Not been that local to Cheam & Morden I'm unsure of how valued I'd be as a ride leader, having said that I'd be more than happy to lead any of the Brighton rides and it goes without saying that I can lead the ride from York to Cleethorpes.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Aug 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> 26 February Brighton via Gatwick​26 March Brighton via Horley Scout Hut – in association with Martlets Hospice
> 30 April Southend via Junction 31
> 28 May Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester
> 18 June York to Cleethorpes via the Humber Bridge
> ...



And here is the long range weather forecast.

26th February - cold with a hint of foggy mist south of Gatwick.
26th March - damp - not wet or moist, just damp.
30th April - surprisingly warm - even the Chavs in their Corsa's are in shorts.
28th May - rain at the start unfortunately, but brightening up later.
18th June - overcast and rather cold.
25th June - mild, with a few spots of rain but clear later.
15th July - warm & muggy.
23rd July - phew - what a scorcher.
27th August - heatwave continues.
17th September - cold & wet all night.
24th September - strong winds.
22nd October - cold.
19th November - a bit chilly, low cloud, raining in Brighton.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Aug 2009)

No - I've hacked in the Met Office computers and taken the opposite of their long term view.


----------



## DJ (2 Sep 2009)

Can I, as a complete Novice to the night ride thing, put my name down for the July the 15th ride to Dieppe as that is my Birthday and I think losing my night ride cherry would be a great way to celebrate.

Thanks.

DJ


----------



## arallsopp (7 Sep 2009)

DJ said:


> Can I, as a complete Novice to the night ride thing, put my name down for the July the 15th ride to Dieppe



Yes, but I suspect not until the month before. 
Anyway, that cherry must already be ripe. Why not pop it next month?


----------



## DJ (7 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Yes, but I suspect not until the month before.
> Anyway, that cherry must already be ripe. Why not pop it next month?




You are right, I have some reservations about the night rides so the Southend might be a good one to start on I will think about


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Sep 2009)

DJ said:


> You are right, I have some reservations about the night rides so the Southend might be a good one to start on I will think about



What reservations do you have, apart from possibly one for a train?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2009)

I'm probably going to change the Walton-on-the-Naze ride to Harwich.

The Guardian is doing a 'Guide to the Night' for the weekend edition on October 23rd. We're going to be in it.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm probably going to change the Walton-on-the-Naze ride to Harwich.


 - is re 2010



dellzeqq said:


> The Guardian is doing a 'Guide to the Night' for the weekend edition on October 23rd. We're going to be in it.


 - is re 2009?


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm probably going to change the Walton-on-the-Naze ride to Harwich.


Winkles on Halfpenny Pier at six in the morning?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Winkles on Halfpenny Pier at six in the morning?


It could be good. And the train back is decent.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> - is re 2010?


indeed



arallsopp said:


> - is re 2009?


more in a general way. Description, cost (not great) e-mail address. The last time we got a bit in the Guardian the numbers increased by quite a bit - quite a few of our regulars started then.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2009)

> more in a general way. Description, cost (not great*) e-mail address. The last time we got a bit in the Guardian the numbers increased by quite a bit - quite a few of our regulars started then.




* excludes cabaret and sundry refreshments.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Oct 2009)

30 October Whitstable via Andy's Cafe, Rochester* _(4)_
27 November Brighton via Cabin Cafe, Faygate _(3)_​

26 February Brighton via Cabin Cafe, Faygate _(2)_​26 March Brighton via Horley Scout Hut – in association with Martlets Hospice**_(2)_
30 April Southend via Junction 31_ (1)_
28 May Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester* _(3)_
18 June York to Cleethorpes via the Humber Bridge _(2)_
25 June Bognor Regis via Cabin Café, Faygate* _(3)_
15 July (Thursday) Newhaven and Dieppe via Gatwick_ (2)_
23 July ‘Genteel Ride’ to Brighton via Gatwick _(1)_
27 August Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester* _(3)_
17 September ‘SuperSpeedy Ride’ to Harwich (4)
24 September Brighton via Horley Scout Hut _(2)_
22 October Southend via Junction 31 _(2)_
19 November Brighton via Gatwick _(3)_​

The numbers in italics indicate ease/toughness and the asterisks show those rides that will be difficult to get on - the 26 March ride is probably going to be restricted to those who have ridden before, and the number of places available to non-CTC members will be limited. To get our lavishly illustrated brochure e-mail fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk ​


----------



## StuartG (5 Oct 2009)

Newhaven - Dieppe is a great idea. Will be looking forward to that. Could this be the start of a regular TNRttC? (Thursday Night Ride to the Continent).


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2009)

FNRttET


----------



## clivedb (5 Oct 2009)

StuartG said:


> Newhaven - Dieppe is a great idea. Will be looking forward to that. Could this be the start of a regular TNRttC? (Thursday Night Ride to the Continent).



And why not Newhaven-Dieppe-Paris? for a longish weekend... See below [Boris on bike alert for sensitive souls...]:

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-cycle-lane-218-miles-from-paris-to-london.do

And the ride back would provide a new challenge for the Mouseketeers.


----------



## mike e (5 Oct 2009)

It's taken me a while to work out that the 2 entries at the top of the page are the last 2 rides for this year...

I like the grading system, and I like Clive's idea of a possible ride to Paris. That Humber Bridge ride look's a bit tasty, where is it exactly? I thought all of these rides were down south...


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2009)

clivedb said:


> And why not Newhaven-Dieppe-Paris? for a longish weekend... See below [Boris on bike alert for sensitive souls...]:
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-cycle-lane-218-miles-from-paris-to-london.do
> 
> And the ride back would provide a new challenge for the Mouseketeers.



Hello Clive - "FNRttET"...now what could ET stand for... Time it for when 'my' French rugby team are playing and I could get a feast laid on..!


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> * excludes cabaret and sundry refreshments.



But the rides are usually on a Friday!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2009)

Speicher said:


> But the rides are usually on a Friday!



Ah! Another recruit. Trains can be taken to Whitstable (I know you love choo-choos Speicher) to ahem - "enter into the spirit of things" for example. It might well be Sunday before a return is contemplated... One never knows.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Oct 2009)

Hmmmm.
The idea of a weekend away starting with an overnight ride to Newhaven has a certain twisted appeal...


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Oct 2009)

AdrianC said:


> Best remove all those references to Gatwick in case this is being monitored


haven't got a replacement yet.........


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ah! Another recruit. Trains can be taken to Whitstable (I know you love choo-choos Speicher) to ahem - "enter into the spirit of things" for example. It might well be Sunday before a return is contemplated... One never knows.



Yeah, bearing in mind how many pints had been sunk last time you went to Whitstable.................


----------



## Aperitif (10 Oct 2009)

Here's something about Newhaven which is in another section:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=45621


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> haven't got a replacement yet.........



Bearing in mind Mr Davywalnuts must be on first name terms with every kebab shop & van from here to the south coast, surely the answer would be to get him to sweet talk the owner of an establishment somewhere near Crawley/Horley to open up/stay open? Just a thought........


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Oct 2009)

there are options 

If we're going to get 60 or more riders for the Genteel ride then it makes sense to hire the Scout Hut.

If we're not then I'll tour the local cafes and churches and sweet-talk somebody in to opening their doors for us.


The Newhaven ride and the November ride will be quite small, so we'll probably go to the Cabin Cafe. 

I do have a route to Newhaven that's been improved since I went down there with ILB. And it's delightful.


----------



## iLB (27 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I do have a route to Newhaven that's been improved since I went down there with ILB. And it's delightful.



this is very true , altho there was a distinct lack of hills


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Nov 2009)

I've messed with the dates a little.
The 2010 pdf is ready. That's the good news. The bad news is that it's about 10.7 megabytes. Will this destroy inboxes?


​27 November Brighton via Cabin Cafe, Faygate _(3)_​
26 February Brighton via Cabin Cafe, Faygate _(2)_
26 March Brighton via Horley Scout Hut – in association with Martlets Hospice**_(2)_
30 April Southend via Junction 31_ (1)_
28 May Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester* _(3)_
18 June York to Cleethorpes via the Humber Bridge _(2)_
25 June Bognor Regis via Cabin Café, Faygate* _(3)_
15 July (Thursday) Newhaven and Dieppe via Gatwick_ (2)_
23 July ‘Genteel Ride’ to Brighton via Gatwick _(1)_
27 August Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester* _(3)_
17 September ‘SuperSpeedy Ride’ to Harwich (4)
24 September Southend via Junction 31 _(2)_
22 October Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester* _(3)_
19 November Brighton via Gatwick _(3)_​


----------



## Andrij (2 Nov 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I've messed with the dates a little.
> The 2010 pdf is ready. That's the good news. The bad news is that it's about 10.7 megabytes. Will this destroy inboxes?



Yes.

Check your pdf settings. I'm guessing the final document is probably of publishing quality. Is that really necessary? Unless you plan on printing them and handing them out I'd say no. And even if you were, I still probably say no. If the resulting pdf is optimised for screen viewing and is still huge then go back a few steps and decreas the resolution of the photos you're using.

Caveat: I am neither a publisher or IT geek, but have played a bit and know just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Nov 2009)

ah-ha

I've been printing at 600dpi, but 300dpi doesn't make a jot of difference. Auntie Helen is now on the case - she may have the vital tool that I lack (like a brain)


----------



## Andrij (3 Nov 2009)

A 5MB file is much more palatable.


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the FNRttC guide. I'll hopefully be able to do a lot of the rides next year. Particularly looking forward to Newhaven/Dieppe and the longer Harwich ride.


----------



## StuAff (3 Nov 2009)

Nice PDF (again). The Harwich one sounds like fun (though it certainly won't be coming under the 'night-time pootling' category..!).


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2009)

My PDF was corrupt...telling me something I suppose...


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2009)

yet mine was fine, so it's you or your barcode scanner


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Nov 2009)

Mine came through fine and loving it! Thanks!

Next years diary is getting full already!!


----------



## mike e (3 Nov 2009)

Hope your all going to sign up for the "northern monkies" ride...


----------



## StuAff (3 Nov 2009)

I'd have signed up already for that one if I could, Mike...!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Nov 2009)

26 February Brighton via Cabin Café, Faygate
26 March Brighton via Horley Scout Hut – in association with Martlets Hospice
30 April Southend via Junction 31
28 May Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester
18 June York to Cleethorpes via the Humber Bridge
25 June Bognor Regis via Cabin Café, Faygate
15 July Newhaven and Dieppe via Horley Scout Hut
23 July ‘Genteel Ride’ to Brighton via Horley Scout Hut
27 August Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester
17 September ‘SuperSpeedy Ride’ to Harwich
24 September Southend via Junction 31 
22 October Whitstable via Andy's Café Rochester 
19 November Brighton via Cabin Café, Faygate​
destinations rather than dates...an extra Whitstable ride, and one less Brighton (following on from post 59).

I'm going to Pease Pottage services this weekend - because that is an easy substitute for Gatwick for which we don't need a quorum. Although we've got a very healthy list of riders for the ride at the end of this month, it is possible that we could find ourselves in single figures if the weather turns - and then it would be very unfair to roll up at the Cabin Cafe


----------



## yostumpy (10 Nov 2009)

wat about Hastings!?


----------



## Jasper the Surrea (13 Nov 2009)

yostumpy said:


> wat about Hastings!?



We came a bad second, get over it.....


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Nov 2009)




----------



## theclaud (19 Nov 2009)

Lookin' good, DZ. Nice pic of Wheeledwheenie on the Bognor run - are you sure you don't want to substitute it with one of the Offroad Posse, with MacB in the foreground smoking, cursing colourfully and praying for your demise?


----------



## Arch (19 Nov 2009)

Damn, I'm not sure yet if I'll be back from France by the 18th June...


----------



## User482 (19 Nov 2009)

Looks great. I really fancy doing when when I get back to the UK next year.


----------



## Wowbagger (19 Nov 2009)

Dellzeqq has confused his Walds with his Hanns, unless the Harwich ride is rather faster, and further, than published.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Nov 2009)

Perhaps for the 'Martlets' ride, there could be an 'admission' fee -whatever appropriate, for the regulars etc. This would equal instant fundraising/donation to be presented immediately. I'm sure all the usual suspects would like to contribute. Those who couldn't make the ride might also like to contribute. Those who never ride but follow with interest will pay via a 'Just Giving' site.


----------



## StuAff (19 Nov 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Perhaps for the 'Martlets' ride, there could be an 'admission' fee -whatever appropriate, for the regulars etc. This would equal instant fundraising/donation to be presented immediately. I'm sure all the usual suspects would like to contribute. Those who couldn't make the ride might also like to contribute. Those who never ride but follow with interest will pay via a 'Just Giving' site.



+1. I'd had a similar thought. I'm more than happy to give a donation- and if we had one central point for contributions, it would make life easier for everyone, whether or not they want to get sponsored themselves....


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2009)

yep agree with bot Stu's and Teef's posts...



StuAff said:


> +1. I'd had a similar thought. I'm more than happy to give a donation- and if we had one central point for contributions, it would make life easier for everyone, whether or not they want to get sponsored themselves....


----------



## mike e (19 Nov 2009)

A just giving page works really well and can be e-mailed out to every man and his dog. Please don't ask as to how to set one up though..., I had to enlist the services of an IT guru at work...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> A just giving page works really well and can be e-mailed out to every man and his dog. Please don't ask as to how to set one up though..., I had to enlist the services of an IT guru at work...



Then your IT guru will know exactly what to do when you set this one up then mikeeeeeeeee!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Nov 2009)

I'd rather stick with the justgiving thing than have an admission fee - and I really don't want to put people under an obligation to ride for Martlets.

I set up a justgiving page once and it was very successful, but the whole business of getting sponsorship was a bit hit and miss. Biggish donations (I think the largest was five hundred quid) came out of the blue, but I received some pretty blunt refusals from firms that might have thought 'he's specified our stuff for the last four years...'

The point I'm making is that I'd be sad if people felt they had to rack up a whole lot of sponsorship. The ride remains a freebie, and if people don't want to get sponsorship, or want to get sponsorship for something else, then that's fine by me.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Nov 2009)

The other advantage of a justgiving web page rather than an admission fee or similar, is that it means people can do giftaid, and so increase the donation with the tax relief on offer. It all adds up!


----------



## Arch (7 Jan 2010)

Boo! I fancied doing the York ride, and hoorah!, I'll be back from France in time, but boo!! it's CTC York Rally weekend, and I'll be tied up with Velo Vision stuff... 

Still, all you folk heading north specially can call in at the Rally too, and say hello...


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> Boo! I fancied doing the York ride, and hoorah!, I'll be back from France in time, but boo!! it's CTC York Rally weekend, *and I'll be tied up with Velo Vision stuff*......


Arch - the ride is at night. Hence the name. Which enables you to be tied up during the daytime.....


----------



## Arch (7 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> Arch - the ride is at night. Hence the name. Which enables you to be tied up during the daytime.....



Well, I know. But I'd be ending up on the coast, and needing to be in York at the Rally by 9-10am ish, and then work all day having had no sleep... As I'll just have had 3 weeks off, right round deadline time, I don't want to duck of out Rally responsibilities...

I might well meet you all at the start and ride a little way, if that's allowed.


----------



## mike e (7 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> I might well meet you all at the start and ride a little way, if that's allowed.



I'm sure that would be ok, indeed we can tap into your local knowledge for the best exit out of York.

My thought's were either:-

The Selby cycle track (never ridden it, but some interesting sculptures, in the dark?) and then meander across towards Mkt Weighton, Cave's

or

Towards Stamford Bridge, Pock, Weighton


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> I'm sure that would be ok, indeed we can tap into your local knowledge for the best exit out of York.
> 
> My thought's were either:-
> 
> ...



Speak English man!
You can be tied up any time Arch - Davywalnuts is on a training course as I write...


----------



## Arch (7 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> I'm sure that would be ok, indeed we can tap into your local knowledge for the best exit out of York.
> 
> My thought's were either:-
> 
> ...





Hmmm, good question. The former is flatter, but might involve a nasty bit of A road into MW (I'll check the map, and of course, I've no idea what that road is like at night, I did in in the day and wished I hadn't). The latter is a route I know pretty well, all nice minor roads, just a bit lumpier between Pock and MW.

What time does the ride normally kick off? Have you thought of a rendevous point yet (I know, there's time yet). We local CC'ers normally meet at the West End of the Minster - easy to find!


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2010)

we'll be leaving from the Minster at midnight (so feel free to invite us round for pre-ride snacks) and, while there's no decision yet, I think we'll go via Melbourne to Market Weighton - but all depends on the road surfaces, and a recce of the junction between the A1079 and the ring road (there's a slightly iffy right turn involved). There's no substitute for nighttime recces, which we'll do in the spring. We sometimes use roads that are grim during the daytime, but empty at night.

We aim to cross the Humber Bridge at sunrise. You could catch the 7.18 or the 8.28 from Cleethorpes (this is from the winter timetable, mind you) and be back in York at 9.04 or 10.16.

Send me your e-mail address, and I'll send you the 2010 guide


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> You could catch the 7.18 or the 8.28 from Cleethorpes (this is from the winter timetable, mind you) and be back in York at 9.04 or 10.16.



There you are, Arch. No excuses! Now - how many people and bicycles do you think will fit in your flat?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2010)

.........for the duration of the York Rally?


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> .........for the duration of the York Rally?



Perhaps just a bit of it. The Lushketeers generally require a snooze at some point on the Saturday. Mind you, if in danger of collapsing with exhaustion, Arch might require a couple of the meaty confreres to offer an arm or four of support throughout the day.


----------



## Arch (7 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> we'll be leaving from the Minster at midnight (so feel free to invite us round for pre-ride snacks) and, while there's no decision yet, I think we'll go via Melbourne to Market Weighton - but all depends on the road surfaces, and a recce of the junction between the A1079 and the ring road (*there's a slightly iffy right turn involved*). There's no substitute for nighttime recces, which we'll do in the spring. We sometimes use roads that are grim during the daytime, but empty at night.
> 
> We aim to cross the Humber Bridge at sunrise. You could catch the 7.18 or the 8.28 from Cleethorpes (this is from the winter timetable, mind you) and be back in York at 9.04 or 10.16.
> 
> Send me your e-mail address, and I'll send you the 2010 guide



If you mean on the edge of York, taking the Elvington road, then it's not so bad - there are lights at that right turn now, and for the faint hearted (me, often!), a cycle path round the big roundabout...

I'm torn, I really am - maybe I'll see how I feel nearer the time - I'll have just been recumbenting through France for a fortnight, so I'll either be super fit, or knackered. I'll be no good to Pete if I'm half asleep all day...

Perhaps if you want any local knowledge on your recces, and it's not a work day the next day, I can help?

I'd love to invite you all for pre-ride socialising, but any more than about 4 would have to come up in shifts! Jeez, that would get the neighbours talking!


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2010)

I should have mentioned that we've had 37 expressions of intent from Martlets for the March 26th ride so far, so I reckon that they'll be able to hit their target of 50.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2010)

Arch said:


> Perhaps if you want any local knowledge on your recces, and it's not a work day the next day, I can help?


I'll let you know when it's on. My skill with the NEXP website is not up to Mikee standards, but I'm looking for cheap fares in March.



Arch said:


> I'd love to invite you all for pre-ride socialising, but any more than about 4 would have to come up in shifts! Jeez,* that would get the neighbours talking*!


have no fear. We'll smuggle Davy up in a saddlebag.


----------



## Radius (7 Jan 2010)

Hmmmm....February ride is on my birthday...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jan 2010)

Radius said:


> Hmmmm....February ride is on my birthday...



I remember when I entered my teens Jack... (yeh yeh - I have a long memory... )


----------



## marinyork (7 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> we'll be leaving from the Minster at midnight (so feel free to invite us round for pre-ride snacks) and, while there's no decision yet, I think we'll go via Melbourne to Market Weighton - but all depends on the road surfaces, and a recce of the junction between the A1079 and the ring road (there's a slightly iffy right turn involved). There's no substitute for nighttime recces, which we'll do in the spring. We sometimes use roads that are grim during the daytime, but empty at night.



It's fine at that time. I used to go past that roundabout on training rides all the time. I used to do the majority of my riding to the east of York in and in the dark.

I pestered mike e about giving him a bit of help on routes but he didn't seem particularly interested.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2010)

marinyork said:


> It's fine at that time. I used to go past that roundabout on training rides all the time. I used to do the majority of my riding to the east of York in and in the dark.
> 
> I pestered mike e about giving him a bit of help on routes but he didn't seem particularly interested.


he was wildly interested - but, unfortunately I couldn't venture north due to troubles in the reproductive region....


----------



## marinyork (7 Jan 2010)

I'm good for a ride but I'd rather it was after 1st February unless it gets like the autumn again and is stupidly warm.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jan 2010)

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/4832..._to_Brighton_to_raise_money_for_The_Martlets/
the Martlets is bringing them in - 11 today, just under 50 in all. There's going to be a bit of weeding out, because the Hospice wants to raise money.

What it doesn't mention is that there will be a sag wagon.


----------



## theclaud (8 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/4832..._to_Brighton_to_raise_money_for_The_Martlets/
> the Martlets is bringing them in - 11 today, just under 50 in all. There's going to be a bit of weeding out, because the Hospice wants to raise money.
> 
> What it doesn't mention is that there will be a sag wagon.



Shame about some of the more idiotic comments below the article...


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jan 2010)

I have registered with The Argus - only ''interference' stopped me posting this time around.
I'll be back. (I should have put my username as 'WestPier', but I'm not that quick of thought)


----------



## andyfromotley (8 Jan 2010)

whehee, york to cleethorpes. 

BTW as i ran the marathon for Help the Hospital and was overwhelmed by generosity i have a tenner for the first paticipant on the charity ride who asks.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2010)

that's great. Some of the regular riders will be carrying sponsorship forms and some won't. So I leave it to them. Sponsorship forms are available from fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## Jasper the Surrea (9 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/4832..._to_Brighton_to_raise_money_for_The_Martlets/
> the Martlets is bringing them in - 11 today, just under 50 in all. There's going to be a bit of weeding out, because the Hospice wants to raise money.
> 
> What it doesn't mention is that there will be a sag wagon.



That is brilliant. I love spinach......


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jan 2010)

good one Jasp!


----------



## Bollo (9 Jan 2010)

Jasper the Surrea said:


> That is brilliant. I love spinach......



You can carry the sponsorship forms in your paneer bags, but as long as there's aloo stop I'm sure it'll be tikka teboo.


Only (rogan) joshing!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2010)

aaaaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This thread is supposed to be about serious cycling!!!!!! Appealing to people who want to korma long for the ride!


----------



## benborp (9 Jan 2010)

Oh dellzeqq!

How the mighty pre-talced have fallen.

I suppose that's what happens when one descends to idle chit chaat.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2010)

It's the naany state at work.

By the way, all puns are sponsored and are worth £5 (except mine - which are worthless at the best of times) so , Bollo owes £150 set up fee + incidences thereafter x £5, Jasper the ringleader is charged with incitement and ben will receive a dhosa his own medicine.

At this rate Marlets will make a fortune - quite right too!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Thank goodness I was never tempted to join in as a pun writer.




You are charged with loitering with intent Adrian. Yoghurt your comeuppance.
Come on the rest of you pilau biters out there - "let's be 'avin' you" (Does Delia do a good curry BTW?)


----------



## theclaud (11 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You are charged with loitering with intent Adrian. Yoghurt your comeuppance.
> Come on the rest of you pilau biters out there - "let's be 'avin' you" (Does Delia do a good curry BTW?)



Groan. My poppadum tol' me I shouldn't hang around with men on bicycles. I'm going back to P&L for some serious contemplation, but in the meantime all this talk of rubies has made me hungry. Anyone joining me? Let's face the dansak and muse...


----------



## Spud (11 Jan 2010)

Are any of these rides during daylight hours? ie when I am awake.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> Groan. My poppadum tol' me I shouldn't hang around with men on bicycles. I'm going back to P&L for some serious contemplation, but in the meantime all this talk of rubies has made me hungry. Anyone joining me? Let's face the dansak and muse...



Quality! 

That will be £20 please, three caught in the acts and one conspiracy to make me laugh. 

Aloo Spud.

All the rides take place in the daylight, but not necessarily when you are awake...there are plenty of human stabilisers in your hour  of need! It's best to go to work when it's a Friday Night Ride as you need a good sleep beforehand - it's no use taking a day off.


----------



## redjedi (11 Jan 2010)

It wouldn't be much of a night ride during the day 

But they do all finish in the daytime.

Go on one and you'll be hooked. It's surprisingly easy to stay awake throughout the night when you're riding a bike.

If you find yourself drifting off, just stay close to my freewheel. That'll keep you awake, and probably drive you crazy at the same time


----------



## Spud (11 Jan 2010)

In that case I will see you on as many as possible.Thanks


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2010)

Spud said:


> In that case I will see you on as many as possible.Thanks



Thought it might a peel Spud. Exactly the right material for a Fryday Night Ride...


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jan 2010)

Spud said:


> In that case I will see you on as many as possible.Thanks


Spud - e-mail me on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk and I'll send you our lavishly illustrated guide, which tells you how to register. And stick with the blog http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ which will tell you when to register. Bear in mind that some of these rides fill up quite quickly - March is effectively closed to newcomers already because of the influx of Martlets riders.


----------



## marinyork (12 Jan 2010)

When can I sign up for February? I don't believe I've been sent a brochure for 2010.


----------



## ChrisM (12 Jan 2010)

marinyork said:


> When can I sign up for February? I don't believe I've been sent a brochure for 2010.



January 30th by the look on the site


----------



## Spud (12 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Thought it might a peel Spud. Exactly the right material for a Fryday Night Ride...



Very good word play. You're up there with Ronnie Barker and George Dubya.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jan 2010)

Spud said:


> Very good word play. You're up there with Ronnie Barker and *George Dubya*.




Yesterday my clothes, today my words... Friday nights are _never_ going to be the same again


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Jan 2010)

@rse!!!

Just seen the Fnrttc for York/Cleethorpes that runs (almost) past my doorstep is on the 18/06/10, and I will be somewhere between Lake Constance and Basel.

Bum!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Jan 2010)

@rse!!!

Just seen the Fnrttc for York/Cleethorpes that runs (almost) past my doorstep is on the 18/06/10, and I will be somewhere between Lake Constance and Basel.

Bum!!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

Just put the key under the mat CP - we'll leave a memento...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

Just put the key under the mat CP - we'll leave a memento...


----------



## mike e (17 Jan 2010)

Hello 2010 Friday nighter's, a Happy New Year to you all.

I have spoke to the cafe owner today and confirmed our visit for the early hours of Saturday 19th June, nearer the time we can confirm menus, including veggie grub, and numbers. The owner is also speaking to the Humber Bridge people next week and is going to mention our crossing, it's not a problem but they will like to know who we are and what we are doing.

In the meantime...

http://www.mrsbs-humberbridge.co.uk/index-main.html

And the star of the show (ride)...

http://www.humberbridge.co.uk/

I will contact the cafe owners in Cleethorpes next week as well.

See you all on a ride soon, bye for now,

Mike.


----------



## mike e (17 Jan 2010)

Hello 2010 Friday nighter's, a Happy New Year to you all.

I have spoke to the cafe owner today and confirmed our visit for the early hours of Saturday 19th June, nearer the time we can confirm menus, including veggie grub, and numbers. The owner is also speaking to the Humber Bridge people next week and is going to mention our crossing, it's not a problem but they will like to know who we are and what we are doing.

In the meantime...

http://www.mrsbs-humberbridge.co.uk/index-main.html

And the star of the show (ride)...

http://www.humberbridge.co.uk/

I will contact the cafe owners in Cleethorpes next week as well.

See you all on a ride soon, bye for now,

Mike.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2010)

blimey, Mikey, that looks peachy-keen. Very, very impressive!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jan 2010)

blimey, Mikey, that looks peachy-keen. Very, very impressive!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

I like the bit that says "Meet Michelle". Seems a shame that davyw is at this moment having his organs extracted in some Thai 'take-away'. He would have liked it! 

Well done mikee! Extra chips.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

I like the bit that says "Meet Michelle". Seems a shame that davyw is at this moment having his organs extracted in some Thai 'take-away'. He would have liked it! 

Well done mikee! Extra chips.


----------



## mike e (17 Jan 2010)

It's lottery time...

I can book my advance tickets now for the Feb and Mar rides, having just missed my last 2 outings, 1 due to illness and 1 to the weather, I am weighing up the risk of losing £££ again, but we all know that by the time these rides come along the weather will be super duper so we can start booking...

Q1 - Simon, am I ok to join the Martletts ride?

Q2 - 2010 mouseketeer action? dinnertime train home? teatime train home?


----------



## mike e (17 Jan 2010)

It's lottery time...

I can book my advance tickets now for the Feb and Mar rides, having just missed my last 2 outings, 1 due to illness and 1 to the weather, I am weighing up the risk of losing £££ again, but we all know that by the time these rides come along the weather will be super duper so we can start booking...

Q1 - Simon, am I ok to join the Martletts ride?

Q2 - 2010 mouseketeer action? dinnertime train home? teatime train home?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

What train?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2010)

What train?


----------



## mike e (17 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> What train?



In the winter I may use the train for part of my journey from and back to Hull...

Not very hardcore I know, must try harder this year...


----------



## mike e (17 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> What train?



In the winter I may use the train for part of my journey from and back to Hull...

Not very hardcore I know, must try harder this year...


----------



## iLB (18 Jan 2010)

i will (with simons blessing of course), be attending the march brighton ride and riding back home- tis the anniversary of my first fnrttc and 4 days before my 19th birthday! fancy riding back mikeee?


----------



## iLB (18 Jan 2010)

i will (with simons blessing of course), be attending the march brighton ride and riding back home- tis the anniversary of my first fnrttc and 4 days before my 19th birthday! fancy riding back mikeee?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2010)

Glad to see you mile eaters are all still, well, as mental as ever, basically.

Hope to see you at a dark HPC sometime soon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2010)

Glad to see you mile eaters are all still, well, as mental as ever, basically.

Hope to see you at a dark HPC sometime soon.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jan 2010)

ilovebikes said:


> i will (with simons blessing of course), be attending the march brighton ride and riding back home- tis the anniversary of my first fnrttc and 4 days before my 19th birthday! fancy riding back mikeee?



Good point Andy. I think we should commandeer Brian for the lead back to smokeland - with an anniversary lunch in Rusper 'Friday Night Stores'!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jan 2010)

ilovebikes said:


> i will (with simons blessing of course), be attending the march brighton ride and riding back home- tis the anniversary of my first fnrttc and 4 days before my 19th birthday! fancy riding back mikeee?



Good point Andy. I think we should commandeer Brian for the lead back to smokeland - with an anniversary lunch in Rusper 'Friday Night Stores'!


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> And the star of the show (ride)...
> 
> http://www.humberbridge.co.uk/



Fantastic! I happen to be in Edinburgh the weekend before this. Doesn't seem worth going back to Swansea in between so I think I'll take the week off and wend my way slowly down to York, perhaps stopping off to persuade young Askwith to join us on his fancy new crosser. Anyone got any good route recommendations?


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> And the star of the show (ride)...
> 
> http://www.humberbridge.co.uk/



Fantastic! I happen to be in Edinburgh the weekend before this. Doesn't seem worth going back to Swansea in between so I think I'll take the week off and wend my way slowly down to York, perhaps stopping off to persuade young Askwith to join us on his fancy new crosser. Anyone got any good route recommendations?


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2010)

Mike (and Andy) - you're just the kind of person we need in March. 

February is a bit iffy - we've never done one this early before, and it the weather could be horrible. Last year's Hilly50, scheduled to be run in that same week, was postponed due to ice. If you spend wodges on tickets you should have a plan B for the night in London.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2010)

Mike (and Andy) - you're just the kind of person we need in March. 

February is a bit iffy - we've never done one this early before, and it the weather could be horrible. Last year's Hilly50, scheduled to be run in that same week, was postponed due to ice. If you spend wodges on tickets you should have a plan B for the night in London.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2010)

Mike (and Andy) - you're just the kind of person we need in March. 

February is a bit iffy - we've never done one this early before, and it the weather could be horrible. Last year's Hilly50, scheduled to be run in that same week, was postponed due to ice. If you spend wodges on tickets you should have a plan B for the night in London.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2010)

Good work with the cafe there Mike! I've got the week off work for June sorted, hopefully combine the ride with a visit to my friends who live near York (and possibly bring the husband along for the ride itself). 

Fingers crossed for February's weather- a westerly would be nice for the Saturday morning, I'd like to ride back at least once or twice this year.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2010)

Good work with the cafe there Mike! I've got the week off work for June sorted, hopefully combine the ride with a visit to my friends who live near York (and possibly bring the husband along for the ride itself). 

Fingers crossed for February's weather- a westerly would be nice for the Saturday morning, I'd like to ride back at least once or twice this year.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2010)

Good work with the cafe there Mike! I've got the week off work for June sorted, hopefully combine the ride with a visit to my friends who live near York (and possibly bring the husband along for the ride itself). 

Fingers crossed for February's weather- a westerly would be nice for the Saturday morning, I'd like to ride back at least once or twice this year.


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

ilovebikes said:


> i will (with simons blessing of course), be attending the march brighton ride and riding back home- tis the anniversary of my first fnrttc and 4 days before my 19th birthday! fancy riding back mikeee?



Are we riding back to London or Sheffield..? Happy either way...

I shall book a later train back for the March ride.


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

ilovebikes said:


> i will (with simons blessing of course), be attending the march brighton ride and riding back home- tis the anniversary of my first fnrttc and 4 days before my 19th birthday! fancy riding back mikeee?



Are we riding back to London or Sheffield..? Happy either way...

I shall book a later train back for the March ride.


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

ilovebikes said:


> i will (with simons blessing of course), be attending the march brighton ride and riding back home- tis the anniversary of my first fnrttc and 4 days before my 19th birthday! fancy riding back mikeee?



Are we riding back to London or Sheffield..? Happy either way...

I shall book a later train back for the March ride.


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> Mike (and Andy) - you're just the kind of person we need in March.
> 
> February is a bit *iffy* - we've never done one this early before, and it the weather could be *horrible*. Last year's Hilly50, scheduled to be run in that same week, was postponed due to *ice*. If you spend *wodges* on tickets you should have a plan B for the night in London.



Thanks Simon, will book for March and Feb...fingers crossed and all that.


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> Mike (and Andy) - you're just the kind of person we need in March.
> 
> February is a bit *iffy* - we've never done one this early before, and it the weather could be *horrible*. Last year's Hilly50, scheduled to be run in that same week, was postponed due to *ice*. If you spend *wodges* on tickets you should have a plan B for the night in London.



Thanks Simon, will book for March and Feb...fingers crossed and all that.


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> Mike (and Andy) - you're just the kind of person we need in March.
> 
> February is a bit *iffy* - we've never done one this early before, and it the weather could be *horrible*. Last year's Hilly50, scheduled to be run in that same week, was postponed due to *ice*. If you spend *wodges* on tickets you should have a plan B for the night in London.



Thanks Simon, will book for March and Feb...fingers crossed and all that.


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

StuAff said:


> *Good work with the cafe there Mike!* I've got the week off work for June sorted, hopefully combine the ride with a visit to my friends who live near York (and possibly bring the husband along for the ride itself).
> 
> Fingers crossed for February's weather- a westerly would be nice for the Saturday morning, I'd like to ride back at least once or twice this year.




No problems Stu, had a coffee and cake there yesterday, very nice...

For research purposes I plan to visit every weekend between now and June to ensure the whole menu is up to scratch...


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

StuAff said:


> *Good work with the cafe there Mike!* I've got the week off work for June sorted, hopefully combine the ride with a visit to my friends who live near York (and possibly bring the husband along for the ride itself).
> 
> Fingers crossed for February's weather- a westerly would be nice for the Saturday morning, I'd like to ride back at least once or twice this year.




No problems Stu, had a coffee and cake there yesterday, very nice...

For research purposes I plan to visit every weekend between now and June to ensure the whole menu is up to scratch...


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

StuAff said:


> *Good work with the cafe there Mike!* I've got the week off work for June sorted, hopefully combine the ride with a visit to my friends who live near York (and possibly bring the husband along for the ride itself).
> 
> Fingers crossed for February's weather- a westerly would be nice for the Saturday morning, I'd like to ride back at least once or twice this year.




No problems Stu, had a coffee and cake there yesterday, very nice...

For research purposes I plan to visit every weekend between now and June to ensure the whole menu is up to scratch...


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> *Fantastic!* I happen to be in Edinburgh the weekend before this. Doesn't seem worth going back to Swansea in between so I think I'll take the week off and wend my way slowly down to York, perhaps stopping off to persuade young Askwith to join us on his fancy new crosser. *Anyone got any good route recommendations?*



If the weather is kind there could be a couple of other treats in store...

I have pretty much got a route sorted and will recce it completely in the next couple of months, including a full ride at night. Trying to make it as interesting as possible to showcase this fantastic part of the world I live in...


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> *Fantastic!* I happen to be in Edinburgh the weekend before this. Doesn't seem worth going back to Swansea in between so I think I'll take the week off and wend my way slowly down to York, perhaps stopping off to persuade young Askwith to join us on his fancy new crosser. *Anyone got any good route recommendations?*



If the weather is kind there could be a couple of other treats in store...

I have pretty much got a route sorted and will recce it completely in the next couple of months, including a full ride at night. Trying to make it as interesting as possible to showcase this fantastic part of the world I live in...


----------



## mike e (18 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> *Fantastic!* I happen to be in Edinburgh the weekend before this. Doesn't seem worth going back to Swansea in between so I think I'll take the week off and wend my way slowly down to York, perhaps stopping off to persuade young Askwith to join us on his fancy new crosser. *Anyone got any good route recommendations?*



If the weather is kind there could be a couple of other treats in store...

I have pretty much got a route sorted and will recce it completely in the next couple of months, including a full ride at night. Trying to make it as interesting as possible to showcase this fantastic part of the world I live in...


----------



## arallsopp (21 Jan 2010)

Howdo. Is there an official sign up thread for the Feb and March rides? Can I play? Can I? Can I?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2010)

Well, don't want Arallsopp fella passing by the Dripping Tap with picking up a fellow Bromleyite en route....so better throw my CC Buff in the ring..


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Jan 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Howdo. Is there an official sign up thread for the Feb and March rides? Can I play? Can I? Can I?


not yet http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ keeps you up to date. 

Mike e - 12/13th March or 19/20th March looks good - have you got a night free on either of those dates.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2010)

dellzeqqissimo young Mato Jago and I have discussed raising some bunce for the Martletts as have the people we work with live in the politicallycorrectcapitalcityofbrightonandhoveactually and surrounding area.

Do we go via the Hospice to sort forms justgiving etc or blag it our own way like the true charidee workers we both are?


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jan 2010)

the best thing to do is to e-mail antonia@themartletshospice.co.uk and just mention that you're fnrttcers.


----------



## mike e (23 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> not yet http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ keeps you up to date.
> 
> Mike e - 12/13th March or 19/20th March looks good - have you got a night free on either of those dates.



Simon, either of those dates are good for me.


----------



## theclaud (23 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


>



 I think you should use this in the 'official' publicity. And perhaps email it to the delectable Ms Vango.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> the best thing to do is to e-mail antonia@themartletshospice.co.uk and just mention that you're fnrttcers.



Would it be easier to get Martlets to set up a generic FNRttC Just Giving page, so that everyone else can easily donate (with tax relief)?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Jan 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Would it be easier to get Martlets to set up a generic FNRttC Just Giving page, so that everyone else can easily donate (with tax relief)?


apparently there is one. Greg C has one up - but (and I know this is a pain, but it's a question of making sure it's right) Antonia does the charity stuff and I do the bikey stuff.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Would it be easier to get Martlets to set up a generic FNRttC Just Giving page, so that everyone else can easily donate (with tax relief)?



they have already done so. just go to justgiving put in the martlets name as your charity and scroll down the list

EDIT: http://www.justgiving.com/GregCollinsFNRttC


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jan 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


>



My own take...


----------

